# I can't put on weight...:O(



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

hi all,

i'm hoping someone can help me. any advice would be much appreciated.

i am 32 years old, 6ft 2" and weigh just under 9 stone. yep, pathetic i know. I've always been this weight and simply cannot gain any weight. With no clothes on i could be mistaken for being a Bosnian refugee!!

I seriously want to put on weight and look and feel fit. I'm fed up with being and feeling weak. So what is my best hope for gaining weight? i guess at my height i should be around 11/12 stone??? if anyone knows of some kind of program with weights and exercises i could do or something else i would be very greatful for some advice!!

Just desparate to look good!!

Many thanks.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome to Muscle Chat mate, your amoungst good help.

First off we need your history, have you trained before, for how long, what kind of sessions, whats your diet like?

What sort of things have you tried, to gain weight?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

IanUK said:


> Welcome to Muscle Chat mate, your amoungst good help.
> 
> First off we need your history, have you trained before, for how long, what kind of sessions, whats your diet like?
> 
> What sort of things have you tried, to gain weight?


i've tried lifting weights, barbells etc, 50 reps at a time in groups of 4 or 5 so doing like 200/300 in total but this is like once, twice a week if i'm lucky. i'm not sure what weight sizes i should be starting off on but because my arms are thin i can only lift 20 pounds i think.

my diet consists of at least one pasta meal a week, a rice meal....i eat different stuff each day really but i'd say mostly pasta, rice and vegetables. dont eat much red meat!


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

You need to be sticking to the main compound movements at the gym.Do something like this 3 times a week shoulder press, squats, deadlifts, seated tricep press, bicep curl and bench press.

Visit this link and download there fitness guide if you need photos of the exercises http://www.easinternational.com/

Next to training diet is the most important thing. If you are a hard gainer like yourself then you need to be consuming something in the region of 400-500 grams of carbohydrate a day plus at least 150 grams of protein.

You need to run a daily diet something like this:

breakfastrotein shake

4 Eggs (how ever you want them)

100grams of porridge oats

1 slice of brown toast

brunch: jacket potato with cheese (preferably cottage cheese)

lunch: 1 Chicken breast with rice or pasta

mid afternoon: snack of some sort include can of tuna or something similar and a protein shake and a peice of fruit

evening: Peice of fish/chx breast/steak with rice or pasta and salad

night: Mass gainer/protein shake before bed.

If you stick to something similar on a daily basis with 3 days a week trainging you will see and improvement in 4 weeks.

Have a look at some supplement stores and find yourself a cheap protein shake powder or even better a good mass gainer powder. Sujest reflex instant whey or reflex massive whey as a starting point, good value and good products.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board canveyboy 

if you stick to what ian told you in the last post mate,your guaranteed to be bigger.

give it ago mate

youll be well pleased with the results.

steve


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks for all your advice and help guys!!! much appreciated.

steve.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey all I would just like to add that at the beginning of jan04 i was 8st olb now i am just under the 11st mark with discipline good diet lots of water milk some creatine and good basic weight training,and i found it really hard to gain so you see steve IT CAN BE DONE.

DAVE.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

themule said:


> Hey all I would just like to add that at the beginning of jan04 i was 8st olb now i am just under the 11st mark with discipline good diet lots of water milk some creatine and good basic weight training,and i found it really hard to gain so you see steve IT CAN BE DONE.
> 
> DAVE.


hi mate,

what is creatine?...thanks for the hope!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi creatine is a natural substance in evryone, basically helps increases muscle size by longer and harder training quicker recovery and is also a constant healer of the body, im sure steve,ian,gareth or mark, can give you a detailed explanation. But you will find creatine or creatine monohydrate as some shops advertise, in any health food store e.g. olland &barrett or any good gym, in fact ARGOS sell it as well. Hope this has helped.

Dave.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Creatine phosphate exists and is produced in the human body to convert ADP to ATP(universal muscle energy.) Basically creatine in the body is needed in the equation for muscle energy. People work on the theory that the more creatine present the more effecient and energised the muscles.

It has been proven to increase strength and help in a bulking.

Try this as a dosage method:

Loading phase: 10g per day, as 2 x 5g servings for 5 days

5g per day, for 5 days

3g per day, for 7 days.

Maintenance phase: 2g per day, for 5 weeks.

You can buy it relatively cheaply, it has been shown that it doesnt work for everyone so get hold of some and give the above cycle a try to see what happens.

Just to add, i would'nt buy it from Argos though, buy it from a bb shop or online store


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for that Ian excellent explanation and well worded. Written like a true pro.

dave.


----------



## stan666 (Feb 25, 2004)

canvey boy--- listen to the nutritional advice these chaps have given, it's damn good and true and will sort you out. As far as training goes, if you're doing 50 reps per set then you're doing about 42 too many!!!!!!!!!!!! To gain strength and size aim to lift eight times max and ensure that the eighth rep is the very last you can possibly manage. And i mean the very last! To make the muscle grow you need to exhaust it and tear the fibres right up, telling it that it needs to be bigger to cope with the potential demand on it. Id imagine the routine you do now will hold you back from gaining size so take my advice bud. p.s aim for 4-6 sets of eight and slightly change reps and the actual exercise every couple of weeks to keep the muscle keen to grow! :twisted:


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Dang that is a lot of reps you are doing.

Try sticking with 4 sets or 5 maximum per exercise. Cause as much stress to your muscle group as possible in your last 2 sets to maximise effort and strain. This will be far more beneficial than loads of reps.

Nutrition is vital, listen to what is said and you will be onto a winner!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

I would recommend you keep your cardio to a maximum of once a week and no longer than 15 mins (interval training).

Dont do more than 15 reps per set as your not going to become stronger and bigger doing 50 reps.

I would eat alot more food to, it might be that you need in the region of around 4000+ calories to grow. Make sure that you are getting enough Protein and Carbs in ya. Stick to movements that involve a lot of muscles.

It can be frustrating when been small but you can change your body shape through bodybuilding and this has been proven many a times.

If your not a veggie then try eating Tuna, Skinless Chicken Breast, Turkey Breast, Extra Lean Mince, Steak, Low-fat Cottage Cheese, Eggs and Milk.

For your carbs eat things like Wild Rice, Pasta, Potatoes (there the healthest kind).

Make sure that the food you eat is not low in calories, has to be high in nutriants, but calorie dense to gain more mass.

Finally try Steves shop for Creatine, I know he sells it as well as many other good brands that could help you out at some point.


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Hello CanveyBoy

Just as bit of encouragement about a year ago I was weiging just over 10st, through good eating and training I now weigh 12st 8lb. Seriously by eating a diet based on what IANUK said you are guarenteed to start putting on weight.

Good luck mate, let us know how you are getting on


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

hI A QUESTION TO MARK, YOU HAVE GAINED WIEGHT WELL DONE I HAVE GAINED A STONE IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS BUT I DONT LOOK ANY DIFFERENT.HAS THE WIEGHT YOU HAVE GAINED ALTERED YOUR PHYSIQUE?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

you have pm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

What do you mean YOU HAVE PM,


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

he means you got a private message. A stone in weight spread over your body will be hard to notice especially as you see yourself every day it makes it hard to notice changes and most body builders dont think they look as big as they are. take a phot now and another one in 3 or six months stood in the same place with the same lighting conditions then compare.


----------

